# 12 Purple Kush & Afghani 600 watt Soil



## thc is good for me (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey Guys I am budding 12 plants under a 600 watt HPS with digital ballast I have A vented easy cool hood and A co2 tank with regulator This is my 4th grow and the most I have ever budded at once I started 12/12 on the 14th 

There are 9 clones and and the three strains I started with.








The big plant with the close up is the purple kush clone I started with it is about a 2 month's old I cant wait to see her bud Im way exited for this grow. Its my first time with this light before I only had a 400 watt magnetic Hps with a cheap hood.

Any input would be great


----------



## thc is good for me (Oct 15, 2009)

How big of pots do you think I will need for these plants Right now there in like 5 inch pots but I think Theyt will need bigger if there going to bud for 2 month's 

?????


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

the bigger the pot the bigger the plants get. I love pk and the biggest plant was in the biggest pot ....


----------



## thc is good for me (Oct 15, 2009)

SO i guess I will just find the biggest pots that I can fit 12 on my grow trays. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

thats what I would do!! pk is awesome u wont be dissapointed.


----------



## Relentless999 (Oct 15, 2009)

u damn cali babies. wish i could go down and buy some killer genetics


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 15, 2009)

lol I am very protective of my pk mommy...but if u were here rent u could have a piece of her


----------



## thc is good for me (Oct 15, 2009)

To bad we gotta keep it on the DL here or I would just mail you a clone lol. I got the purple kush for free. 


Thanks for the comments guys. And good luck with your grows


----------



## thc is good for me (Oct 17, 2009)

Pics form today I repotted a couple plants and arranged them a little different. 

THe one in the  second pic I topped right after she rooted Im amazed at how well it worked Im curious to see how she finishes.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 17, 2009)

looking good very exciting u will be smoking purple before u know it.


----------



## thc is good for me (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks 2dog I would thank you in ytour post but for some reason the thank button disappeared. 

I cant wait to see buds on these girls the most I ever budded before this grow was 5 this time I have 12 : )


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 17, 2009)

I just harvested 3 pk ladies and was very impressed with how much I got off of them..I can only imagine if I had 12 going...next fall I will be doing tons..


----------



## thc is good for me (Oct 18, 2009)

Yea my buddy that I got the PK from said It is one of the strongest strains he has grown. Although he did say thaey dont grow really tall.

How much did you get off your PK ladies and how long did you veg for.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 18, 2009)

yah they are indicas they dont get tall but they bush out like crazy...imagine a short fat lady...if you bend the branches back as it grows the light will hit more and she gives even bigger buds...


----------



## thc is good for me (Oct 18, 2009)

Yea I have topped the big purple kush mother I had and I also Topped the smaller one I had They are bushing out like crazy.

I need to get a good veg room going though right now I only have one 4ft florescent I want to get two or three more so I can Have that 5000 lumen's per square foot


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 18, 2009)

I bought one cheap at walmart with the bulbs it was 20$


----------



## thc is good for me (Oct 18, 2009)

lol haha Thats where i saw cheap ones too. The only problem was walmart is like an hour from my house I dont go to the town that its in very much. But yea those are a great deal I think they where 2700 lumen's for each bulb

So if I got two  thats  10,800 lumen's. I already one Shop light. Do you think 15,000 lumen's will be enough to veg twelve plants. I was to keep like 12-15 in veg and keep 12 budding from now on.

I really need to just get a metal halide but the wife wont let me spend the money on it lol


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 18, 2009)

I am no pro with the lighting I will have to let somone else answer u on that one. I bought my mh on craigslist for 50 bucks. when u get ur first harvest maybe u can afford a better light then. I upgrade as I go.


----------



## thc is good for me (Oct 18, 2009)

Today I transplanted my PK Mother Into A five Gal Bucket. And here are some Pics of my PK clones and the Other strains I had.











SO Im curious About the Plant in the bottom picture Its supposed to be Afghani I have smoked the finished product from this plant for a couple Years Its seariously my favorite strain I have smoked. It has that strong almost sour aftertaste. I am pretty sure It really is afghani Because The people who grow it have been growing for A while.

Do you think its A  Sativa? It has very skinny leaves I wonder How long it will take to finish


----------



## thc is good for me (Oct 19, 2009)

BUMp


----------



## 42Sm0kinCâli_or_MYOWN (Oct 19, 2009)

SWIM thinks its not a Afghani, is supposed to be a land race Indica which means it should not have any Sativa in it. So where did you obtain these clones/seeds strains you have?


----------



## 42Sm0kinCâli_or_MYOWN (Oct 19, 2009)

other then that everything looks great man!


----------



## thc is good for me (Oct 20, 2009)

42Sm0kinCâli_or_MYOWN said:
			
		

> SWIM thinks its not a Afghani, is supposed to be a land race Indica which means it should not have any Sativa in it. So where did you obtain these clones/seeds strains you have?



I got the strain from another medical grower that has been growing this for a couple years. They say its afghani But I dont know I am really curious what it is


----------



## thc is good for me (Oct 21, 2009)

Hear are some new pictures from today it has been one week since I started 12/12


----------



## thc is good for me (Oct 22, 2009)

I got my other camera back so I can take good pictures again. So one week into 12/12 the big purple kush is the farthest along but they all started 12/12 at the same time.


The plant I thought was Afghani Has some trich's started on it I never even noticed until I took this picture.






You have to look at the Full version Of this picture just click on it : )


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 22, 2009)

loving those fat leaves!!!


----------



## thc is good for me (Oct 26, 2009)

Pictures from today I rearranged my room i think this set up is working better. 

Day 12 Flower


----------



## loolagigi (Oct 26, 2009)

hey me, looks good.  i also am flowering. started 12/12 11 days ago, so right behind ya.  ill be watching. if you like check out my bubbles in my blood journal.  dont be a stranger. cya


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 26, 2009)

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> u damn cali babies. wish i could go down and buy some killer genetics



:yeahthat:

seriously though.... lookin good.... keep it up....


----------



## thc is good for me (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks guys I will be updating every three or so days so keep checkin bacl I can always use some advice


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 26, 2009)

it could be stressed.... looks like you've got some deficiencies.... hard to tell with the color of the light....


----------



## thc is good for me (Oct 26, 2009)

I will take some pictures of the plants in a room without the Hps.

That would be great if you could help me with what deficiencies my plants have. Right now The nutrients Im useing are called open sesame they are 5- 45- 19 I have


----------



## thc is good for me (Oct 29, 2009)

Here are some pictures without the HPS on but I had to take them with my other camera I will take bettter ones soon.


----------



## thc is good for me (Nov 1, 2009)

bump


----------



## leafminer (Nov 1, 2009)

Look really fine and I dig the square pots. ALL pots should be square!


----------



## thc is good for me (Nov 1, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Look really fine and I dig the square pots. ALL pots should be square!



Yea I like square pots too I have about half and half but soon I am going to re pot the smaller girls into bigger pots and the ones I have are round.

I would live square one gallon pots that would be the best for me.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey man the garden looks GREAT!  I was cruising through here.  Nice Job.  I did want to tell you that I've been growing Afghani #1 for a little over 10 yrs, and none have looked like what you were told was Afy.  Not to bust your bubble or nuthin I just thought I would let you know that...Afghani is an Indica.  But you said you'd been smokin that plant for years and it's your favorite...so you could call it dog sh*t who cares as long as it makes you happy!  Keep up the good work in the garden, great job!


----------



## thc is good for me (Nov 3, 2009)

It was a boy anyways its not afghani thanks for the help guys


----------



## thc is good for me (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey Huys I got an update. So my ballast for my HPS went bad and I have had to have my girls under a four foot flourescent. Do you think this will be okay for 3-4 days as long as I stay on 12/12 they wont really grow much but the wont got too stressed I hope.

I got some pictures of my veg room with my new 400 watt metal halide too Enjoy!


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 5, 2009)

see 50$ ballast off Craigslist died


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 5, 2009)

JUst beautiful duder. Very nice and well, keeper up...!:banana:


----------



## thc is good for me (Nov 6, 2009)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> see 50$ ballast off Craigslist died



Huh? Do you mean cheap ballasts on craigslist will die. 

lol My $15 light i got off craigslist works great and the $200 digital ballast I bought new died after 2 month's .


----------



## thc is good for me (Nov 6, 2009)

Pic of my mother Purple Kush plant its 3 weeks into flower

Check out the full size picture just click on it


----------



## thc is good for me (Nov 8, 2009)

So I bought another 400 watt so I can have some real light in my grow room until I ger my 600 replacment sent to me. I have to wait a week for it to get here. we are in week 3 I have had my plants under a 4 ft flourescent fr the pas three days and they where not looking very happy but I think they will be okay now


----------



## thc is good for me (Nov 18, 2009)

Update I started week 5 of flower here are some pictures.

Any Ideas on why the leaves on the girls vegging are so light green anything thing I can do to help.


----------



## evz355 (Nov 18, 2009)

your pk looks very nice i like


----------



## thc is good for me (Nov 23, 2009)

I started flowering on 10/15 Its 11/23.

I think im going to like purple kush


----------



## CungaBreath (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice looking buds dude  :aok:  I'm sure that smoke will kick like a donkey 
That 400 will really get those buds going too :hubba:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 23, 2009)

u will love the pk that looks similar to my buds...right now my fav smoke.


----------



## thc is good for me (Nov 24, 2009)

The 400 is for veg I got my 600 replaced


----------



## thc is good for me (Dec 2, 2009)

Update Picture of the purple kush and others I think just wanna grow purple kush next grow.

I am making a carbon flter like the DIy thread I will post A picture when Im finished


----------



## thc is good for me (Dec 4, 2009)

Bump


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 4, 2009)

that PK is so sweet looking...I got to get some of that!


----------



## thc is good for me (Dec 7, 2009)

I harvested my PK mother yesterday here Is a picture. : )


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 7, 2009)

ok now go look at the october BPOTM and compare that bud to my pk entry...very similar lol...


----------



## thc is good for me (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow Thats crazy they are alike.

So I will post some pictures of my new carbon filter and new medicine man plant Its like 3 feet tall I just started budding 2 days ago I am really exited for this one its going to be a giant.


----------



## thc is good for me (Dec 10, 2009)

Here is some pictures with my carbon filter and my new girl I got She is about 3 feet tall and I think like three month's old. I wonder how much bigger she will get Im kinda scared I just started 12/12 like 3 days ago. I topped and pinched her though so hopefullly she will just get bushier. 

The other picture is of one of my mothers I am not going to keep any clones of It was an unknown strain I got from a friend and Its nothing special I like the PK alot better.


----------



## Raidernation (Dec 25, 2009)

take any pics of dried buds?and the final weight


----------



## thc is good for me (Dec 29, 2009)

Here are two pictures of the finished product. I got like 2 and a half ounces dry from 3 plants. Nothing special I started floweriing them right after they where rooted. But still better than what I got from my old grows with the 400 watt.


----------



## thc is good for me (Dec 29, 2009)

I think I got about an ounce from thepurple kush mother but I cut her down after 7 weeks becasue the trichs where already coudy with some amber and I wanted dank to smoke : ) .

Right now I have 
Budding room
3ft medicine man mother.  12/6
2 godbud clones  12/6
1 purple kush clone 12/6
1 purpl kush clone ??? I think its around the 4-5 week of flower 

And I have like 6 other plants that I threw in there around 12/12


----------



## chuckdee123 (Dec 29, 2009)

:woohoo: niceeeeee!
i would do a lot more trimming myself..hope my pk comes out nice and dark like yours...
enjoy


----------



## thc is good for me (Dec 29, 2009)

Those last pictures are not PK they are godbud and I am to lazy to trim them right cause I just smoke em in doobies and stuff.


----------



## HATCH (Dec 30, 2009)

Awesome Plants, Great Grow, You Have It Going On, I Can't Wait To See More.


----------



## thc is good for me (Dec 30, 2009)

HATCH said:
			
		

> Awesome Plants, Great Grow, You Have It Going On, I Can't Wait To See More.


 
Thanks alot man. I cant wait till I have enough PK clones to just bud that.


----------



## thc is good for me (Jan 13, 2010)

Okay I am posting new pictures today I promise. I hae some PK clones now and my medicine man and PK are inthere 5th week of flowering.


----------



## thc is good for me (Jan 20, 2010)

hers my mother PK and my flower room.


----------



## kalikisu (Jan 20, 2010)

THC those are some mouth watering buds. I'm almost done with my crop about 4 weeks to chop. Cant wait.


----------

